# HELP!!!!! wild bird



## bida_lover (Dec 18, 2002)

hi everybody it has been a while since my last visit but im back now.....

i am on vacation now in marocco and this morning i was watching the ocean when i heard a little bird, but i couldnt find him and when i looked down there is an army base or something there i saw a little swallow on the ground and a big falkon or something in the air. the swallow was injured and couldnt fly away so a man picked him up because, there are a lot of cats, and threw him on the roof i couldnt believe my eyes who throws an injured bird on a roof!!!!!!
so i rushed downstaires and asked one of the guards at the gate if he could get the little bird for me so that i can take him to the vet and he said: we dont have any ladders so my question is what else can i do because the bird cant get of the roof on his own so he is going to starve there!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, I am so sorry for this poor bird.
I don't know, really, if there is anything you an do, maybe if you talk to another person there who might be more helpful.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...yahhh, find a Janitor or Painter or Landscaper or something...they'd have ladders, and might be into helping the little Bird also...

That or, some nimble kid who likes to climb!


Phil


----------



## bida_lover (Dec 18, 2002)

well actually after i sent this message i went back upstairs and saw that the bird was gone, so i went back to the base and asked them what they did with the bird and they said that they put him in the tall grass so i picked him up and i saw that it wasnt a swallow but a baby falkonthingy i dont know which species it was but it looked like some kind of bird of prey, but anyway i forgot to tell you that they threw him on the roof more then once because he kept falling of. So when i took him to the vet he was acting very strangly and my mother told me that he was dying and i said no he is still breathing, but actually he looked like he was chocking, so i rushed into the office and the vet looked at him and told me that there was nothing that he could do and the little bird died. of course i was very upset because he had suffered a lot......

so thank you for your help again...... and i will talk to you again when i find another pigeon, i seem to find a lot of them


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry for the sad outcome of this little bird.
Thank you for caring and helping our beloved birds.

Hope you have a nice vacation.

Reti


----------

